# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Ράτζα Ισπανίας , Razza Espanol

## Steliosan

Το καναρίνι με το λείο φτέρωμα έχει ύψος περίπου 11 εκ. Υπάρχει σε όλα τα χρώματα.
Αυτά είναι τα μικρότερα από όλες τις φυλές καναρίνιων, είναι περίπου το μέγεθος του αφρικανικου πράσινου finch.Nice τραγουδώντας με ισχυρό τραγούδι. 




**

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι αλλο απο τα τιμπραντος αυτα στελιο???

----------


## Steliosan

Τα τιμπραντος ειναι και αυτα ισπανικα οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε οπως και τα razza espaniol ή razza espangol και ειναι αλλο ειδος οντως ειναι μικροσωμα καναρινια,καλιγραμμα μοντελακια θα ελεγα και οταν τεντωνουν τον λαιμο τους ειναι σαν λελεκια,εχουν πλακα.
Η καναρα μου ειναι σπανιολα αλλα δυστηχως δεν υπαρχουν και πολλοι που να γνωριζω εγω τουλαχιστον που να εκτρεφουν αυτην την ρατσα,ετσι αναγκαστηκα την ζευγαρωνω με αλλο ειδος.
Θα φτιαξω νεο ειδος και θα το ονομασω razza oti nane...χεχεχε.

----------


## xXx

είναι πολύ γλυκιά μικρόσωμη ράτσα...είναι πανέμορφα και με πολύ καλή κορμοστασιά πουλάκια

http://www.poc.gr/krithria/Raza.htm

----------


## mgerom

> Τα τιμπραντος ειναι και αυτα ισπανικα οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε οπως και τα razza espaniol ή razza espangol και ειναι αλλο ειδος οντως ειναι μικροσωμα καναρινια,καλιγραμμα μοντελακια θα ελεγα και οταν τεντωνουν τον λαιμο τους ειναι σαν λελεκια,εχουν πλακα.
> Η καναρα μου ειναι σπανιολα αλλα δυστηχως δεν υπαρχουν και πολλοι που να γνωριζω εγω τουλαχιστον που να εκτρεφουν αυτην την ρατσα,ετσι αναγκαστηκα την ζευγαρωνω με αλλο ειδος.
> Θα φτιαξω νεο ειδος και θα το ονομασω razza oti nane...χεχεχε.


Πραγματικά κρίμα.!!! Πρόκειται για μια ιδιαίτερης εμφάνισης πουλάκια που αξίζει να μείνουν "καθαρά" και να μη καταλήγουν.....razza oti nane...
Γι' αυτό είναι οι εκθέσεις.Φέτος στην ομοσπονδιακή της ΑΛΟΠ υπήρχαν αρκετά πουλιά του είδους (πάνω απο 20) και μάλιστα πολύ αξιόλογα.
Νομίζω δε, οτι για πρώτη φορά έγινε και διαχωρισμός της κατηγορίας, σε λιποχρωμικά και μελανίνης.Κάποιοι απο τους εκτροφείς ήθελαν να δώσουν ένα μέρος της παραγωγής τους αλλά δεν υπήρχε ανταπόκριση,ενδιαφέρον απο τους επισκέπτες.

----------


## Steliosan

Την επομενη φορα θα μπορεσω να ειδοποιηθω με καποιο τροπο γιατι προσωπικα με ενδιαφερει.

----------


## xXx

θα πας στις εκθέσεις θα τα δεις και θα ενημερωθείς από κοντά από τον κάθε εκτροφέα που πουλάει

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ τελη οκτωμβρη υπαρχουν ανακοινωσεις σε ολα τα φορουμ για τις εκθεσεις αλλα και νωριτερα αν αναζητησεις τις διεθυνσεις των συλλογων και επικοινωνησεις ισως θα εχεις πιο αμεση πληροφορηση

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω σας

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φοβερά πουλάκια και με καλό τραγούδι.Πράγματι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκει κανείς πολλά καθαρά πουλιά της ράτσας , τουλάχιστον στο παρελθόν αλλά και ο πολύς κόσμος δεν τα γνωρίζει.

----------


## δημητρα

μπορω να ρωτησω εχω μια απορια, επειδη ενδιαφερομαι για αυτα τα πουλια, αμα παω σε μια εκθεση να γνωρισω και να δω και ισως να αγορασω πρεπει να γραφτω και στον συλλογο που κανει την εκθεση ωστε να τα παρω?

----------


## mgerom

H είσοδος στον εκθεσιακό χώρο είναι ελεύθερη το σαββατοκύριακο, μετά την κρίση των πουλιών.
εκεί, χωρίς καμιά απολύτως χρηματική ή άλλου είδους υποχρέωση, θα δείς τα πουλιά, θα ξεχωρίσεις αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν και θα έλθεις σε επαφή με τους εκτροφείς τους.
εκείνοι μπορεί να έχουν για πούλημα κάποια απο τα ίδια τα εκθεσιαζόμενα ή ακόμα και κάποια άλλα, απο την κατηγορία που σε ενδιαφέρει, που δεν εκθέτονται.

----------


## Steliosan

Εδω επησης θα ηθελα να προσθεσω κατι που ξεχασα.
Τα razza espanol κανουν 3 αντε με το ζορι 4 αυγουλακια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι υπεροχο αυτο το καναρινι!!!!  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## zack27

πραγματικα πανεμορφο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πηγα στην πρωτη μου εκθεση λοιπον και τα ειδα απο κοντα..........

Ας το πω και εδω λοιπον... Δ Ε Ν  Υ Π Α Ρ Χ Ο Υ Ν!!!


Τα πιο τελεια καναρινακια ολου του κοσμου!

----------


## geam

καλά τα πιο τέλεια μπορεί να μην είναι, πάντως επειδή τα είδα κι εγώ, είναι πανέμορφα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Απο καναρινια ειναι.... χα χα χα χα α

Εγω σκαλωσα ασχημα... μιλησα λιγο και με τον εκτροφεα και σκαλωσα ακομη περισσοτερο!

----------


## geam

είναι ομορφούλικα.... σου είπε τιμές???

----------


## mitsman

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ρωτησα τιμη... αλλα ποσο να κανουν???? φυσιολογικα πραγματα θεωρω...

ξερει καποιος?

----------


## geam

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ρωτησα τιμη... αλλα ποσο να κανουν???? φυσιολογικα πραγματα θεωρω...
> 
> ξερει καποιος?


ρε φίλε δεν ξέρω… 
είχα πάει στην 'εκθεση με τον φίλο μου τον Δημήτρη, και γνώρισα ένα τύπο που έχει δώσει για καρδερίνα εκτροφής μέχρι και 12.000,00 € (έτσι μου είπε) … και πουλάει τις αρσενικές 100 € και τα θηλυκά 25 €…

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα χα χα χα... περιπτωσαρα..... αλλα αυτοι που ασχολιουνται με καναρινια δεν εχουν τετοιο καλο θεωρω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

να γραψω κ εγω η ασχετη απο καναρινια κατι...λεγονται raza espanol (και όχι razza) αφου οι ισπανοι δεν χρησιμοποιουν 2 ομοια συμφωνα μαζι ποτε ( κ στις ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις που το κανουν, αλλαζει τελειως η προφορα) και διαβαζεται "ρράθα εσπανιόλ". (διπλο ρ μπροστα κ Το z το διαβαζουν θ)

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε για την παρατηρηση Βικυ!!! ευστοχη..

----------


## mitsman

Ξερει καποιος που μπορω να διαβασω περισσοτερα για αυτα τα καναρινια η μηπως ξερει καποιος να μας πει 2-3 πραγματα παραπανω!!!!???

----------


## gianniskilkis

http://www.ig-raza-espanola.de/ ,http://www.canarioenminiatura.blogspot.gr/ ,http://www.clubitalianorazzaspagnola.com/index.htm

----------


## mitsman

Ωωωωω σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη..... το γερμανικο το ειχα βρει αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω μεταφραση!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αυτα πιστευω θα σε βοηθησουν .βεβαια τα περισσοτερα θα τα δεις μεσα απο αυτοματη μεταφραση ...

http://www.ig-raza-espanola.de/
http://www.ig-raza-espanola.de/raza/raza.html
http://clubdelraza.blogspot.com.es/
http://razascanariospostura.blogspot...-espanola.html
http://raza-llarguet.vip-blog.com/vi...ies/37845.html
http://canarioenminiatura.blogspot.gr/

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω παναγιτσα μουυυ................... εχω πολυ διαβασμα.... βεβαια πρωτα τα πηρα και μετα θα διαβασω.... αλλα δεν πειραζει.... αααααχαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

πλακα εχει να με αρχισεις αποριες στο e mail  ::   :winky:    ..... αδικος κοπος .δεν ξερω την τυφλα μου σε αυτα  !

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ηθελα τα λινκ που μου εδωσες Μητσο... μαζι με το ενα του Γιαννη καλυπτουν ολες μου τις απορίες!!!!!!

mail δεν σου στελνω γιατι δεν το κοιτας!!!!! αλλιως.................

----------


## jk21

Ο Γιαννης απο οτι βλεπω σου εχει δωσει ηδη τα 2 απο αυτα που σου δωσα .το 3ο ειναι ιταλικο .δεν ηταν σε αυτα που βρηκα 


ποτε μου εστειλες βρε  mail τελευταια και δεν το ειδα; καθε 2 μερες το πολυ κοιταω .λεω το προσωπικο μου ,οχι αυτο που μας παρεχει το φορουμ

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη όταν βρεις λίγο χρόνο στείλε μου ένα π/μ να με ενημερώσεις για τα αποκτήματα σου . ξέρεις και λίγο σάλτσα δεν βλάπτει...χα χα χα

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη επειδη δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστ τα πηρες η σκευτεσε να παρεις ;

----------


## mitsman

Πηρα 3 ζευγαρακια Πανο.....

----------


## panos70

ειναι ποιο μικροσωμα απο τα τιμπραντο; και ποιο στυλατα; και αν επιτεπετε ποσο πηρες το ενα ζευγαρι;

----------


## panos70

πως ειναι το κελαηδισμα τους; να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε και να σου ειναι γερα,βαλε μας και καμια φωτογραφια να τα δουμε

----------


## mitsman

Πηρα το ζευγαρι 50 ευρω και ειναι βαθμολογημενα 88- 89 (νομιζω εχω και ενα 87)! ειναι πολυ πιο μικροσωμα αλλα κελαηδανε πιο δυνατα απο τα τιμπραντο και περιπου στις νοτες τους.... ειναι πραγματικα αξιολατρευτα πουλια....

----------


## panos70

Απο που τα πηρες;

----------


## mitsman

Απο Αθηνα απο εκτροφέα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πηρες και τις φισες απο τα πουλακια Δημήτρη ?

----------


## geog87

> Απο Αθηνα απο εκτροφέα!


γιατι δεν μας τα εχεις παρουσιασει?????????

----------


## panos70

φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτο-φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## panos70

θα μας τρελανειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιςς !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γιαυτο δουλευες καλοκαιριατικα; χα χα χα χα

----------


## orion

καλή αρχή με τα όμορφα και καλλίφωνα ραθάκια...  :winky:  περιμένουμε παρουσίαση πλήρης με φώτο βίντεο κλπ  :winky:  μαρέσουν αυτά τα πουλάκια ... ισπανικά γαρ

----------


## mitsman

Τα πουλακια ειναι σε φαση καραντινας, υπερβολικα στρεσσαρισμενα και τα εχω αφησει στην ησυχια τους.... εννοειται οταν με το καλο ενσωματωθουν στο εκτροφειο μας θα εχετε απειρες φωτο!!!!
Τις φισσες τις κραταει ο εκτροφεας για αρχειο αλλα τα πουλια και η βαθμολογια τους ειναι καταγγεγραμενη στον συλλογο!

----------


## panos70

Ετσι οπως πας θα γινεις κι εσυ εκτροφεας οπως κι ο Βασιλης AVATON των τιμπραντος χα χα χα

----------


## geog87

ο Βασιλης ΑΒΑΤΟΝ ειναι μεσελοεκτροφεας και ζυγουροδοκιμαστης!

----------


## δημητρα

επειδη τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια, ο λαος απαιτει φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  ο.
να τα χαιρεσαι, παντα γερα και με πολλους απογονους.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ετσι οπως πας θα γινεις κι εσυ εκτροφεας οπως κι ο Βασιλης AVATON των τιμπραντος χα χα χα


Με την διαφορα...οτι ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ τα πουλακια ...τα χαρίζει σε φίλους. (είμαι λίγο κατα σε ολη αυτη την αγοροπωλησία που υπαρχει)

Μεγαλη συζητηση αυτη...

----------


## panos70

> geog87         ο Βασιλης ΑΒΑΤΟΝ ειναι μεσελοεκτροφεας και ζυγουροδοκιμαστης


   ουααααααααααααααααα   χα χα χα χα ελιωσα     :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## mitsman

Ας μην βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος.... το θεμα ειναι τα ρατσα εσπανιολ!

----------


## panos70

Ναι, ναι, σωστα,εχεις δικιο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Με την διαφορα...οτι ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ τα πουλακια ...τα χαρίζει σε φίλους. (είμαι λίγο κατα σε ολη αυτη την αγοροπωλησία που υπαρχει)
> 
> Μεγαλη συζητηση αυτη...


Να διευκρινίσω κατι...

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εννοω τον Δημητρη οτι πουλαει πουλακια...

Να μην παρεξηγηθω.

Μιλησα γενικά.

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειπα οτι θα γινεται εκτροφεις και θα πουλατε πουλακια αλλα απο τα πολλα πουλακια που εχετε θα μιαζεται σαν εκτροφεις,δεν υπονοεισα κατι τετοιο Βασιλη ,γιατι ξερω το σκεπτικο και των δυο σας και τα πουλακια που εχει χαρiσει ο mitsman  και προσεχος κι εσυ

----------


## mitsman

τα ρατσα εσπανιολ κανουν 4-5 αυγα.... θεου θελοντος ελπιζω να εχω γυρω στα 20 νεα πουλακια του χρονου..... 
ειναι πολλοι καλοι γονεις!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν ειπα οτι θα γινεται εκτροφεις και θα πουλατε πουλακια αλλα απο τα πολλα πουλακια που εχετε θα μιαζεται σαν εκτροφεις,δεν υπονοεισα κατι τετοιο Βασιλη ,γιατι ξερω το σκεπτικο και των δυο σας και τα πουλακια που εχει χαρiσει ο mitsman  και προσεχος κι εσυ


Εννοείται ρε φίλε ....

Οπως έχω πει ο γραπτος λόγος παραξηγείται πολυ εύκολα και γι αυτο έκανα αμεσως την διευκρίνηση. (λάθος δικο μου έτσι όπως το έγραψα)

Τσακ μπαμ......διευκρινίστηκαν τα πάντα.

Μεγάλη δουλειά η καλή διάθεση.

Βγήκαμε εντελως ...εκτός θέματος....και κλείνει εδώ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τα ρατσα εσπανιολ κανουν 4-5 αυγα.... θεου θελοντος ελπιζω να εχω γυρω στα 20 νεα πουλακια του χρονου..... 
> ειναι πολλοι καλοι γονεις!!!!


Θα τα βάλεις μαζι με τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια Δημήτρη ?

Δεν θα επηρεαστουν φωνητικά ?

----------


## mitsman

Τα ρατσα εσπανιολ χωριζονται σε τρεις κατηγοριες....
Λιποχρωμικα , μελανινικα και αλλη μια.... ψαχνω να βρω την τριτη.... μηπως ξερει καπιοιος??? ααχααχχαχαχα

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι εισαι πολυ τυχερος που πηρες αυτα τα πουλακια και με το καλο να βγαλεις μικρα,θα ηθελα κι εγω να παρω καποια στιγμη απο αυτα

----------


## orion

παρένθεση: αυτο με τις φίσες δε το καταλαβαίνω... προσωπικά κρατάω φωτοτυπία και την κανονική την δίνω σε αυτόν που παίρνει το πουλί... τι να την κάνω κανονική χωρίς το πουλάκι  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> παρένθεση: αυτο με τις φίσες δε το καταλαβαίνω... προσωπικά κρατάω φωτοτυπία και την κανονική την δίνω σε αυτόν που παίρνει το πουλί... τι να την κάνω κανονική χωρίς το πουλάκι


Βγαινουμε παλι εκτος θεματος.... ειναι κατι που δεν με ενδιαφερει και δεν το εψαξα παραπανω.... με νοιαζει οτι εχω γνησια πουλακια απο καλα αιματα βαθμολογημενα και πανω σε αυτα μπορω να κανω μια καλη βαση και με τα χρονια με προσθήκες κλπ να βελτιωνομαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Τα ρατσα εσπανιολ χωριζονται σε τρεις κατηγοριες....
> Λιποχρωμικα , μελανινικα και αλλη μια.... ψαχνω να βρω την τριτη.... μηπως ξερει καπιοιος??? ααχααχχαχαχα



variegated ;

----------


## mitsman

> variegated ;


Νομιζω αυτο ειναι Μητσο.... τι σημαινει αυτο????

----------


## jk21

διχρωματισμος .παρδαλα που λενε !

----------


## mitsman

τελεια.... αυτες λοιπον ειναι οι κατηγοριες... σιγουρα.... ομως διαγωνιζονται ως τυπου.... δηλαδη συμφωνα με τον σωματοτυπο και οχι με τον χρωματισμο....

----------


## jk21

ναι ετσι ειναι .απλα υπαρχουν ξεχωρα βραβεια ανα κατηγορια .τουλαχιστον στα gloster που ξερω σχετικα καλα ,ετσι ειναι

----------


## mitsman

ακριβως ετσι ειναι Μητσε... ευαριστω!

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τα πουλάκια κελαιδούν ωραία και επίσης αν μπορείς να μου στείλεις τα στοιχεία του εκτροφέα για να δω αν έχει διαθεσιμότητα από πουλιά αυτήν την περίοδο. Και κάτι άλλο: ο εκτροφέας σου έκανε φιλική τιμή ή 50€ είναι μια αναμενόμενη τιμή για ένα ζευγάρι;

----------


## mitsman

ο εκτροφέας δεν μου εκανε φιλικη τιμη.... κελαηδανε περιπου σαν τιμπραντο (με λιγοτερες νοτες) παντως απιστευτα δυνατα και ωραια για το μεγεθος τους...
Ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφέας δεν εχει αλλα να δωσει!

----------


## 11panos04

Τα ρατζα εσπανιολ ειναι καναρινια τυπου.Οπως ειπα σε οποιον με ρωτησε για καναρινια τυπου σε σχεση με το κελαιδημα τους,ειναι να μην κοιταει ποσο πολυ ή λιγο κελαιδουν....Και καθολου να μη λεει,αλλα να εχει καλα χαρακτηριστικα,ειναι ενα καλο πουλι.Οπως μιλησα με εναν πολυ καλο κριτη προσφατα,και μου ειπε για ρατζα που εκρινε σε εκθεσεις στην Ισπανια,πρεπει  να ναι μικροσωμο κ λεπτο,σαν το μικρο δακτυλο μου δειξε,πολυ λεπτο,σαν πένα...Ειναι πολυ ευγενικα πουλακια,τα ειδα απο κοντα,κ αγαθούτσικα,ιδιως τα γελοου,που ειναι πιο σφιχτα,σα στέκα.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Οπως τα λεει ο Πανος!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη είναι πανέμορφα και ... και... ,τέλειοι γονείς έως πολλές φορές τα αρσενικά μέχρι που κλώθουν αλλά δεν κάνουν πολλά αυγά ,σπάνια τέσσερα. Τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου παλιά έτσι έκαναν , ίσως να ήταν η γραμμή που είχα . Έτσι για να πω και εγώ κάτι ,τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα είπατε και ιδιαίτερα ο 11Πάνος04 . Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι και ταλανίζω τον εαυτό μου που δεν φρόντισα να εξελίξω την ράτσα ,είχα κάποια πουλιά , αλλά σαν νέος και ανόητος κοίταζα να βγάλω πουλιά για καμαρώνω ότι έχω πολλά πουλιά , πολλά... . Μην ζηλεύεται τα πολλά , ¨ούκ έν τώ πολλώ τό εύ¨....

----------


## mitsman

Ο εκτροφέας που τα πηρα μου ειπε απο 3- 5.... συνηθως κανουν 4... λεπτομεριες σε λιγους μηνες....

----------


## joncr

Τα ειδα στην εκθεση. ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι και ανυπομονώ για φωτο κτλ....

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Θα σου το έστελνα, αλλά τελικά το έχεις δει...

----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά, εχθές πήρα από εκτροφέα ένα τέτοιο καναρινάκι, ράτσα εσπανιόλ, κίτρινο, αρσενικό, γεννημένο τον Απρίλη του 12, για να τον κάνω δώρο στη θεία μου. Σήμερα θα τον πάω και μάλιστα τώρα πρωί, πρωί, γιατί όσο μένει σπίτι μου, τόσο δε θέλω να τον δώσω. Είναι κίτρινος έντονο, με βαθμολογία 90, αν κι αυτό το αμφισβητώ, μια και δεν είχε να μου δώσει τα χαρτιά, αλλά είναι τόσο μα τόσο γλυκούλης και ρίχνει κι ένα κελάιδισμα φανταστικό, που ειλικρινά ήδη δυσκολεύομαι να τον δώσω.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη φωτογραφιες ........ θελουμε φωτογραφιες......... εκτος αν τις ανεβασες καπου και δεν τις ειδα

----------


## geam

ακομα δεν εχει ανεβασει τιποτα Πανο.... θα μας ανεβασει παλι κανενα μαγικο που θα κανει κανενα καναρινι να χορευει και θα μας τρελάνει....

----------


## panos70

ναι ναι κι εγω ετσι πιστευω ολα να τα περιμενουμε απο το  mitsman

----------


## mitsman

Αφιερωμένες στον γκρινιάρη Φιλο μου ΠΑΝΟ... αλλα και στον Γιάννη τον συντοπιτη του....

τα δυο μου ζευγαρακια....

----------


## orion

φτου φτου κουκλάκια... αγαπημένη ράτσα  :winky:

----------


## koukoulis

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια Δημήτρη. Να τα χαίρεσαι. Ο εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι κελαΐδούν σαν τιμπράντο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο μικρούλης της θείας μου δε βάζει γλώσσα μέσα, αλλά σαν τιμπράντο; Γίνεται;

----------


## Gardelius

* mitsman   Να τα χαίρεσαι φιλε!!!!!! Με υγιείς απογονους!!!!! καλη επιτυχια και στην ερχομενη περίοδο!!!!!! *  :Happy0065:

----------


## mitsman

Σε καμμια περιπτωση σαν τιμπραντο αλλα ειναι εξισου δυνατα!!!!! σε λιγες μερες θα ανεβασω βιντεακι τον ενα αρσενικο που την πεφτει στην θηλυκια να τον ακουσετε!

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη με το καλο!!!να σε γεμισουν απογονους!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να τα χαρείς και πάντα τέτοιες ομορφιές ... Κουκλάκια μπράβο Δημήτρη ... :Happy0159:

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Δημητρη επαθα πλακα πανεμορφα πουλια με ωραια χρωματα, να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου κανουν πολλα πουλακια,  ::

----------


## mitsman

Πολλα δυστυχως εκ των πραγματων δεν θα μου κανουν.. θελω να μου κανουν απο 10 πουλακια το καθε ζευγαρι για να κρατησω αλλα 2 ζευγαρια για του χρονου αλλα να κανω και τα δωρα μου!!!!

4 αυγα κανουν συνηθως!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Στο παραπανω βιντεακι θα δειτε ενα δαχτυλιδωμα παπαγαλου cockatiel.... καμμια σχεση με το θεμα μας!!!
Θα ακουσετε ομως την δυναμη της φωνης των ρατσα Εσπανιολ μου!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Ωραιο βιντεο Δημητρη οπως και το κελαηδισμα των ρατσα εσπανιολ.το νυχι ειναι βαμμενο με καταξανθινη καροτινη γιατι εχουν πολυ ωραιο φωτεινο κοκκινο χρωμα  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mitsman

ειναι η μανα μου που την αγκαρεψα να βαλει δαχτυλιδια γιατι ελειπα στην αθηνα!

----------


## panos70

μακαρι να ειχα κι εγω μια τετοια μερακλου μανα

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα τα ρατσα εσπανιολ ειναι μυθος οτι κανουν 3-4 αυγα.... κανουν και 5 και 6!!!!!!!!! τωρα καθεται σε 6 αυγουλακια η καναρα μου!

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητηρια ,ολα να ειναι γονιμα και να σου βγαλουν πολλα πουλακια ..............να δωσεις και σε μερικους προς θεσσαλονικη οταν θα ερθεις   :winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ εχεις τιμπραντο τωρα... δεν μπορεις να εχεις ρατσακια!!!! του χρονου θα σας κανω ολους να παρετε το Νο1 καναρινι.... ρατσα εσπανιολ... δεν συγκρινεται με κανενα τελικα.... ειναι το καλυτερο απο ολα!!! το πιο ομορφο!!!

----------


## jk21

το πιο ομορφο ειναι το γκλοστερ 
ο καλυτερος τραγουδιστης το τιμπραντο 
το πιο ιδιαιτερο το λιζαρντ
το πιο φινετσατο το ρατζα 
τα ωραιοτερα χρωματα ο αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο 

γνωμη μου

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις ακουσει ρατσακι να κελαηδαει???????

----------


## jk21

σε ενα βιντεακι σου και σε κλουβι διαγωνισμου ( ελκε ) αλλα εκει ψηλα πραγματα ....

----------


## mitsman

Ανεκπαιδευτα..... και τα δυο!!! παλια το ξερεις οτι κρινοταν στην κατηγορια φωνης???????

----------


## mitsman

Μια πληροφορια που εμαθα εχθες.... για να διατηρηθει το μικρο του σωματος το διασταυρωνουν με σκαρθακι!

----------


## jk21

οτι ηταν στα φωνης το ακουσα προσφατα απο σενα 

αυτο που λες για τη διασταυρωση ,ειναι μεγαλη ανοησια ... δεν μπλεκουν δυο διαφορετικα ειδη καναρινιου ,για να πετυχουν στανταρ του ενος ειδους καλυτερα ... αλλα δυο διαφορετικα πουλια και το αποτελεσμα ειναι υβριδιο .παυει να ειναι καναρινι ακομα και εμφανισιακα να το καταφερνουν να δειχνει .αν και το βρισκω χλωμο και αυτο ... 

να δουμε τι αλλο ανοητο θα σκαρφιστουν καποιοι ,στο βωμο του να κερδιζουν με καθε τροπο ... τελικα ποιοι ειναι οι στοχοι ενος εκτροφεα; μονο τα κυπελλα και οι πωλησεις του;

----------


## mitsman

Χρησιμοποιουν τα θηλυκα σκαρθοκαναρα και τα παιδια τους απο εκει και περα ειναι λεει κοντα στα ρατσα.... τι να πω και εγω??? δεν ξερω!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Απλά Δημήτρη έφτασαν όλα να τα μετράνε με χρήμα. Έτσι δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα πλέον πουλιά και εάν βρεις ,για εσένα είναι τυχερό για τον εκτροφέα όμως δίλημμα ... ποιο και τι να σου δώσει . Το πιο κοινό που θα σου πει είναι πόσες φορές άκουσε το ¨αυτό το πραγματάκι Χ΄ ευρώ ,τρελός είσαι¨.
Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι η αναπαραγωγή με καθαρά πουλιά για διατήρηση του προτύπου ,ιδιαίτερα στον λαιμό - κεφάλι ...και φυσικά το μέγεθος.

----------


## kostas13

τωρα κ εγω που τα ειδα ζηλεψα

----------


## Steliosan

Αμα αποκτησεις που στο ευχομαι θα τρελαθεις ασε που θα ''δυσκολευεσαι'' να τα ξεχωρησεις απο τα timbrado,στην φωνη εχουν ελαχιστες διαφορες και μιας και εχεις timbrado θα εχουν και πολυ καλους δασκαλους.
Δοκιμασε το. :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## kostas13

λες Στελιο για του χρονου να κοιταξω να βρω ενα ζευγαρακι ραθα κ να εκπαιδευσω με τον αρσενικο τα τιμπραντο μου? θα τρελαθω λες?

----------


## antoninio

Αν και παλιο το ποστ θελω να ρωτησω το εξης...ειναι καλες μανες τα θηλυκα η ιδιοτροπες...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με τις δικές μου δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## mitsman

Πολύ καλες!

----------


## johnrider

Σουπερ ειναι.

----------


## babis100nx

για μενα ειναι απο τις καλυτερες μαζι με τα fife fance

----------


## mitsman

Οταν λέμε καλή μάνα ειναι πολλά πράγματα, δεν είναι αποκλειστικά το τάισμα!
Ας ξεκινήσουμε με το οτι οι φωλιες τους ειναι κατα κανόνα αρχιτεκτονικά χτισμένες λες και βλέπεις φωλιά φύσης! Αυτό ειναι ένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό κομμάτι για να μπορει να γυρίζει τα αυγα εύκολα και με ασφάλεια αλλα και για να στηρίζονται αργότερα οι νεοσσοί ώστε να ζητάνε με δύναμη το φαγητό τους!
Συνηθιζουν να ξεκινάνε να κλωσσάνε μετα την τρίτη ή τέταρτη μέρα οπως θα έκαναν και στην φύση!
Τα μωρα που μένουν πίσω σε ανάπτυξη δεν τα χάνουν εύκολα!
Ταίζουν τοσο όσο, ουτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο!
Με τα δαχτυλίδια αν εξαιρέσουμε την χρονιά με τα πράσινα δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει εκτοτε ποτέ μου πρόβλημα!
Προτιμουν φωλιες εσωτερικες, ανοιχτού τύπου!

Τις κατατάσσω στους πολύ καλούς γονείς αλλα για δικά τους μωρά! Αν τα βάλεις να ταίσουν άλλα είδη κουράζονται πολύ!

----------


## johnrider

razza φωλια

----------

